# OT: How many former PIL'ers in here.



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm curious how many of us Basketball Board nerds are former PIL'ers. I'm also curious who the best ballers were while you were at your PIL school.
I graduated from Benson in 88'.
Best Ballers:
Orlando Williams
Walter Bailey
Sean Flick
Aaron Bell


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

furball said:


> I'm curious how many of us Basketball Board nerds are former PIL'ers. I'm also curious who the best ballers were while you were at your PIL school.
> I graduated from Benson in 88'.
> Best Ballers:
> Orlando Williams
> ...



Hm..I know there's an disporportionate # of Lake Oswego/Lakeridge grads here..(almost uncanny how many too)..

I know there was Tyrone Manlove, David Jackson and um...MIchael Marion.

I think.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Roosevelt High School class of 03' we had a pretty decent team while i was there....

Jeffree Williams
Andre Ferguson


----------



## Trailbeaver (May 30, 2003)

Wilson High 90-91'

Damon, Aaron Mckinney, Andre Channel, and Duray Thirdgill 

I remeber watching Denmark Reid for Jeff tear it up, Orlando was pretty amazing back than too, although a few years earlier.

Also, Marion, Jackson, and Manlove all went to Wilson as well. Not Lakeridge or LO


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Trailbeaver said:


> Wilson High 90-91'
> 
> Damon, Aaron Mckinney, Andre Channel, and Duray Thirdgill
> 
> ...


yah I know. I was responding by saying that they went to wilson when I went there. I just worded it bad.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Parkrose. I know it's not a PIL team, but I hate threads that are exclusive. 

I played with guys like Steve Woodside, Rick Osborne, Leron, and Leroy Ellis. We won the state title in 1982. the year before we lost to some scrub team with some guy named A.C. something.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Any of you PIL'ers remember Shawn Hosey. He was supposed to be a phenom. Went to Jefferson Roosevelt and finally Grant. Won a state Championship with Terrell Brandon, but was a 6'10 bust.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Tech Life!!!

Benson '99

The best guy in the PIL at the time and the only guy I know of who is doing anything big was Aaron Miles out of Jeff...

None of the Techmen went on to do much - I think Terrance Green (A.C.'s nephew) had a decent college career but I dunno.

I was a wrestler though, so I didn't play any of those fools.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Benson, Class of 2003.

Kevin Green was probably the best player on the boys team the year I graduated.

I'll come back to this a bit later.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

furball said:


> I graduated from Benson in 88'.


You did, huh? Interesting. Me, too.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok, OK I'll fess up to being a Lake O grad from '93

Best PLayers WHile I was there.

Dischinger and Steele


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

furball said:


> I'm curious how many of us Basketball Board nerds are former PIL'ers. I'm also curious who the best ballers were while you were at your PIL school.
> I graduated from Benson in 88'.
> Best Ballers:
> Orlando Williams...


I played a few pick up games at Oregon on the Beane courts vs Orlando probably around '89. I recall doing pretty well scoring on him, and him having big problems with that... talking trash during and avoiding looking me in the eye or shaking my hand afterwords... unlike Terrell Brandon who was all class during and after the games we went at it.

Anyways...Sunset HS class '85 
Best ballers:
none of note

STOMP


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Benson, Class of 2003.


Were you there when Boomer Brazzle and that other guy from Pepperdine went their....I remember Boomer was a beast in high school....Chris Rodgers was the best in the PIL when i was there...


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Were you there when Boomer Brazzle and that other guy from Pepperdine went their....I remember Boomer was a beast in high school....Chris Rodgers was the best in the PIL when i was there...


What ever happened to Boomer, anyways?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> What ever happened to Boomer, anyways?


Last i heard he was playing down in Australia....


----------

